# My take on confetti lights.



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 12, 2006)

This started with a chunk of ambrosia maple and me wanting to make a confetti light. This chunk has the pith running right down it and I was afraid it would crack so I figured I'd hollow it... But I still wanted to make a lamp. So I made the collared cup to hold the small confetti light from Wally World. I figure you can use it for dried flowers or just on its own too.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 12, 2006)

Kevin,
Wow, quite nice.  I love the color and finish on both parts.
Rob


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 12, 2006)

Well done, Kev!


----------



## olsenla (Dec 13, 2006)

Kev,

I really like the two pieces and the fact that you can use it for two purposes.  Good looking finish.  Very nice!

Larry


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 13, 2006)

I really like the mahogony cup.  Very nice job.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks. 
It is actually mesquite that I used for the cup.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Kevin,
Really nice tea lights... looks like you did what I thought about over Halloween... picked up some of the little oil lamps that Wally-world was selling for lighting pumpkings... good to see another great mind... proble is, you acted, I only thought about it..

Your lights are very nice.. not to hi-jack your thread, but would like to show you my tea-lights too.. they are from CSUSA.


<br />
This is made from Cedar.


----------



## Dario (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice Kevin!  I like the insert idea.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats nice Chuck, great color from the Cedar. I got some of those too, but this is going to be a gift to my sister and I wanted something easily replacable for her.


----------

